# Word of the Week - Week 46 2015



## SENC (Nov 8, 2015)

.















Here's a word I'd bet many of us use incorrectly.

factoid - something fictitious or unsubstantiated presented as a fact; a piece of inaccurate or unverified information; an assumption repeated so frequently it becomes accepted as fact.

The tipoff is the suffix - oid - which means resembling or having the appearance of.

If your goal is to describe a brief but interesting fact, factette and factlet are more appropriate.

And that's a fact, JACK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 8, 2015)

That whole thing sounds like a factoid to me....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

WTFactoid!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 8, 2015)

Sounds rather FACTicious to me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2015)

Henry is smart. = factoid

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Henry is smart. = factoid


Maybe. But Henry is smarter than Tony = factette.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Maybe. But Henry is smarter than Tony = factette.


 But Tony says this statement is a Factoid or in missippian- BS!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Maybe. But Henry is smarter than Tony = factette.



But remember who is smarter than Henry?

ANSWER

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 8, 2015)

I should send Henry this dictionary I've got....

It was printed in the 40's and is a little over 6 inches thick. Amazing how many weird words are in it. One of these days I'll build a stand for it and put it out in my living room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But remember who is smarter than Henry?
> 
> ANSWER


Except @Tclem.


----------



## SENC (Nov 8, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I should send Henry this dictionary I've got....
> 
> It was printed in the 40's and is a little over 6 inches thick. Amazing how many weird words are in it. One of these days I'll build a stand for it and put it out in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 90863 View attachment 90864


I'm nominating Colin for 2016 word of the week author!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Except @Tclem.


Well at least I'm number 1 at something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> And that's a fact, JACK.



This reminded me of a "How to speak Glaswegian" sketch on a comedy show (must be going on 45 years ago now).

"Is that the case?" ... "Zarrah Fack Mack?"
"Is that a marrow in your barrow, Clara?" ... "Zarrah marrah innyah barrah Clarrah?"

... and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

